# احلى كلام رومانسى



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ .. 


عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما.. 


عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف .. 


عندما لا تشعر بالوقت 

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك.. 


عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية .. 


عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض .. 


عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. 



عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب .. 



حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني .. 


حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .. 



حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء .. 


عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا .. 


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك ​


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .. 


*كلام راااااااائع يا روزى*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني .. 
اكيد
شكرا علي موضوعك روزاي​


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل موضوعك يا روزي
ميرسي خالص
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك

*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل خالص موضوعك روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض .. 


عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. 


الشكر الك اختي

على هذه العبارات الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

_*



			حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني ..


حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب ..


حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه ..



حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء ..


عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا ..


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى منتهى الجمال والروعة 

مرسية ليكى ربنا يبارك تعبك​*_


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا مارو علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليك يا روماني علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت الموضوع يا just member ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا مني يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي كلامك الرقيق

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكي يا انجي يا قمر

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك.. 


عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية ..



حلوه اوى احساسك جميل


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الرقيق


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه ..
> 
> 
> 
> حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء ..


 
كلمات فى منتهى الجمال 
ميرررررسى كتير ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك جدا للوضوع الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي مرورك الرقيق


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وفى الاخر اهوه كلام


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه

نورتي يا ميرنا يا قمر


----------

